# Lei Nielsen in Florida?



## BennyC (Sep 4, 2008)

My brother is going travelling soon. (Remember im in the UK!) And his list of places to go includes Florida. Now there are many things that are cheaper over where you guys are than here, tools being one of them.

He has kindly said if I front him the money he will buy the tools whilst out there and send them back to me. But wont spend days trapsing round trying to find them for me!

Does anybody know of anywhere in Florida that retails LN tools? He's out at the moment, but will try and get place names of where he is actually going to be in that state.

Or would it just be easier if he brought them via their website and had them sent to his hotel or hostel and then posted them to me?

Thanks

Benny C


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Actually you could just go to their website:

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/

Or, find a Woodcraft store, and check their inventory.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=3809


----------



## BennyC (Sep 4, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Actually you could just go to their website:
> 
> http://www.lie-nielsen.com/
> 
> ...



I was reasonably sure they wont ship the UK? And if they did I'd get stun with income tax.

When I brought two DMT Diamond stones the overall cost was £120 or so, and i was stung with £35 income tax!

Having them shipped back by my brother would eliminate this issue!


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

Just go to any Woodcraft. Done deal.


----------

